# Where is the hole



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

I'd like to know where the hole is close to the gas pedal, bc I'm wanting to run a power cable through the firewall straight to the battery for ham radio instead of cigarette power...
07 murano..S..awd/fwd....4door/auto


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Nothing runs through the firewall near the pedals on a Murano, everything runs through the big rubber grommets behind the strut towers. You can pierce them and pull a cable through, then seal it, but the grommets are a complete PITA to get at. The easiest way is to pull the cowl.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - If you decide to drill a hole, use a hammer and punch to make a visible dent first, then make sure you aren't about to drill through the Engine Room Harness on the other side. Common mistake, because the E-Harness runs along the inside firewall just behind and above the brake and accelerator pedals. You'll be tearing out a lot of hardware to reach it for repair if you damage it, so be _very_ careful.


----------



## TxNissanFan (Dec 11, 2019)

A Nissan dealer in Texas has mentioned to me that there is a secret hole behind the gas pedal that I could run a power cable through the firewall.. strictly for Ham radio only..
Currently running a hand held yeasu ft60R with cigarette power and a 1/4wave mount antenna on the roof..small magmount...

Last time I tried to get my cobra 77x cb running and keyed up the mic...the media screen went wonky on me and I immediately pulled the power cable off the cigarette power


----------

